# Tremper Albino Patternless-Stripe het Eclipse



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

can anyone please show me a pic of a Tremper Albino Patternless-Stripe het Eclipse Leopard Gecko (tried Google :whistling2 
Thanx
Tony


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

snake,lizard,chimp,gum what :lol2:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

It says in the contents (now that I have added it :whistling2


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Search for APTOR 










As eclipse is a recessive mutation it is not visual in a heterozygous state.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Search for APTOR
> 
> image
> 
> As eclipse is a recessive mutation it is not visual in a heterozygous state.


:lol2: Yup - doesn`t half sound simpler (and you should get a million and one pics up of nice examples)!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

kingball said:


> snake,lizard,chimp,gum what :lol2:


well as it's a "tremper" albino, i'm going with leo's

and google RAPTOR, it's exactly the same but without the solid red eyes, or google APTOR as thats it's trade name.


----------

